# A couple of Habenarias



## paphreek (Oct 17, 2007)

These buggers can be almost addictive as Paphs

Habenaria rhodocheila






Habenaria roebelenii ('Sharret's Jack-o-Lantern' x self)- Just in time for Halloween


----------



## NYEric (Oct 17, 2007)

Pretty cool, they're not that common here. [i.e. I haven't had a chance to kill any yet! ] Do they like high light, etc?


----------



## Candace (Oct 17, 2007)

Very pretty and cheerful.


----------



## practicallyostensible (Oct 17, 2007)

Shoot, I've never seen one before and now I have to try it. How are you growing them?


----------



## Hien (Oct 17, 2007)

the roebelenii is outstanding


----------



## paphreek (Oct 17, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Pretty cool, they're not that common here. [i.e. I haven't had a chance to kill any yet! ] Do they like high light, etc?



They grow just fine under lights, but I had them on an enclosed porch where they got early morning and late evening sun. The big key is to water very sparingly or not at all when they are dormant.


----------



## paphreek (Oct 17, 2007)

practicallyostensible said:


> Shoot, I've never seen one before and now I have to try it. How are you growing them?



they are terrestrial and grow in a well draining, fine mix. Keep evenly moist and fertilize lightly and continuously while growing. Keep the media barely moist while dormant until you see the beginning shoots. Then resume watering.


----------



## the jive turkey (Oct 17, 2007)

those are nice! I want some! where did you get them?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanx, now to the source?


----------



## Corbin (Oct 17, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## paphreek (Oct 17, 2007)

the jive turkey said:


> those are nice! I want some! where did you get them?



My wife, Julie found them, the rhodocheila two years ago at the Chicagoland Orchid Festival, and the roebelenii a year ago at the festival. Both were bought at Windsong Orchids. Either they must not have many or they sell really fast because I don't see them listed on their website.


----------



## practicallyostensible (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.tropicalorchidfarm.com/index.php?mg=1&cat=319


----------



## NYEric (Oct 18, 2007)

Enabler!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 18, 2007)

Tempter!!!


----------



## practicallyostensible (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## biothanasis (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi all,

I have recently purchased some tubers of the rhodocheila species and thank you for the growing tips, but they look very strange!!! Could you please a photo that shows how the tubers look like? Are they like turf or something? Is mix of one part turf one part perlite ok for these? Thank you in advance, anyway!!! 

Best regards, Thanasis...


----------

